# My Memphis Car Audio R/T Dakota Build :)



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well- I've grown to like the equipment and have been running Memphis product since 2004 so I thought I would build this truck in dedication to a great product to include the paint job. 100 percent Memphis product except source units and monitors to include all wiring. This build is still in progress so I'll update it as I go.
The Build will include
Adding a second alt.
4- 12" Mojo CM dual 2 ohms
3- sets of M-class 6.5
1- set of M-Class 6.5 seperates
1- set of M-class 6x9
1- set of M-class 4
1- 75 x 4 M-class amp
1- 100 x 4 M-class amp
1- EQ Memphis
1- 4kw Mojo amp
2- 9" visor screens
2- 8" head rest monitors in the doors
1- 10" monitor flush mounted in the dash
1- 4" screen/ indash dvd player
1- Kenwood excelon kdcx-994
1- Car PC installed in the passenger airbag
6- NSB-170 batteries
1- 42" Proscan lcd T.V in the bed with 12" chrome remoted actuator
1- Stinger sp-70 plug in power supply for demo purposes


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

took a little more than 50 parts to the hydro graphics guy- Going with a orange carbon fiber over my base coat color. about half the parts will recieve regular grey/black carbon fiber though


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Pic of me from ca truck Jam and a pic of the dakota before the paint job


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Pics of the new Memphis Inspired Paint theme!


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are the amps air brushed- we changed the design to the larger skulls to get more detail and make them easier to see when looking into the bed. Still need to be clear coated but I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Crazy looking paint job!! Got any finished pics of the doors, dash...


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Crazy looking paint job!! Got any finished pics of the doors, dash...


Sure Don't- This is all still a work in progress. The pictures posted are up to date of what has been completed. I still have alot of work to do. I'll keep updating photos as I continue the build!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Ditto on the doors...the artwork on the amps is sic.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Afronaut said:


> Ditto on the doors...the artwork on the amps is sic.


Thanks- The amps have been clear coated so I'll post some new pics later along with pics of the box build


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

wow, thats an amazing looking truck. i really like the look of the dash so far


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are a couple pic of the box inside for the truck for a fit test. I'm happy with the results- Also pics of the Amps clear coated and I had to do some cutting on the dash support today to make room for the 10" screen, The 4" mids up top and the Car Pc which will go where the Passenger Air Bag used to be.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Those amps look amazing!!!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

looks sick.. nice installation


----------



## gabriezim (May 5, 2010)

amazing paint job...


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you using dual voltage monitors? If so, why two?


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Afronaut said:


> Are you using dual voltage monitors? If so, why two?


Yes I am using two. One will monitor the front battery which will supply voltage to the head unit, video monitors and the car PC. The other will monitor the voltage from the 6 nsb batterys which will be supplying voltage to the amps and the power inverter. Since my trucks pcm controls the output from the alternator, I had to externally regulate and seperate the second alt. The pcm will bug out if it sees two alts and I'll have charging issues. so the monitors will help me keep an eye on power consumption from both sides not to mention that 4kw is a power sucking whore!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha...thx...the install looks great so far.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

amps look sick


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Got most of my parts back from hydro graphics...


----------



## foxracer47101 (Mar 4, 2010)

thoose parts look amazing! all of it looks amazing!!! nice gear by the way


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Sexy...


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks- he had to clear the rest of them today and will deliver tomorrow-


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well the pods are painted and wet sanded but I still need to polish the clear back out. I painted them with the same copper color and orange candy that is in the flames. The Box is also in- Now I need to blend the stock panels into the side and add the face to the front of the box. I also need to polish the port surround and I might have something water jetted into the bottom of the surround.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

It's coming along nicely...


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

I got quite a bit finished today- I formed and glassed the lower panels that flush with the box, I started my foundations for the rear pillar pods, Etched my back glass and removed the stickers, and mocked up and loaded the box to fit and attach the surrounds.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

The box looks great...


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## .BNO. (Nov 8, 2009)

amazing work!

Love it, cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Got my Visor screen shells back from my air brush artist. This guy is awsome and puts out top notch work!!!! I also finished embroidering my new door inserts which I'll wrap around the panels tomorrow.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

That is some awesome work. Looks great man!!


----------



## vinicius costa (Jun 13, 2010)

Great work, painting crazy, and the grave must have been very strong, not to mention that the doors were also great, not seen here in Brazil sweep well with this type of paint, perfectly, the staff here do not have very good taste no.Parabéns


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Started on the center console today- Man what a PITA! it's coming along- I should have the 6'5's molded in and the insert glassed tomorrow and the main console frame glassed to the factory panel. Then it will get wrapped in vinyl and I will smooth and paint the middle insert.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Quick mock up of the console before wrapping it with vinyl. Now you can see how it's molded into the factory dash panel and the 6.5's also have a home.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

made some progress on the rear pillar speaker pods- fit 6.5"s


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

well here is the center console vinyl wrapped and the insert glassed- Now it needs smoothed and painted.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks magnificent so far - very impressive. I can hardly imagine all the work that went into it.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well guys the truck has been finished for the last 4 weeks and has been show each weekend- I didn't post up finished pics because I was waiting to see if anyone from the forums would notice. Had a couple show up at the shows surprised saying I didn't know you had it finished. Here are some finished pics.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Your truck amazes me. i love all the custom work that went into it. i'm a real big fan of the center console build up


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

MTopper said:


> Your truck amazes me. i love all the custom work that went into it. i'm a real big fan of the center console build up


Thanks Bro- Much Appreciated!!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

The truck looks fantastic and the engine is too clean.


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Simply amazing!


----------



## brad0069 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool truck with a great install! Well done!


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 21, 2010)

Dude that car is so sick im gonna start my memphis build soon also on a golf gti hope everything goes great and buy the way love what u did to ur amps


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks and good luck with the build. BTW
Heads up- This Truck up will be on display at the SEMA show in las vegas Nov 2-5th. Got picked for a spot in Car Audio and Electronics magazine's booth.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 21, 2010)

dude awsome i seen ur youtube videos car looks great man


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well it's been a busy last month-
The Truck is Finished and was Featured in Car Audio & Electronics Magazine booth at the 2010 SEMA show.
While there it was shot for Three Magazines- CAE, Truck Trend, And Truckin did a full shoot out at the 
dry lake bed. I couldn't be happier about the publicity it's been getting. Here are a few links to the full feature 
on Car Audio Mag and the video they shot along with a article from Truck Trend naming my truck 1 of their 5 favorite
rigs from the 2010 SEAM show.
My Top Five Favorite Rigs from the 2010 SEMA Show | Auto Shows Blog & Discussions at Truck Trend Magazine

2008 Dodge Dakota - 2010 SEMA Show Coverage - Truck Trend

Crazy Custom Dodge Dakota - Show Cars - Car Audio and Electronics

YouTube - R/T Dakota

YouTube - Dodge Dakota R/T @ SEMA 2010


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Great work and congrats on the magazine coverage...u deserved it.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Bro


----------



## Dzaccord (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 21, 2010)

dude love your car especialy cause im going full mem,phis on my car also lol i downloaded some of your youtube videos to show of ur truck around to freinds


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

Congratulations on all the recognition. That paint work is insane!


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I was lucky enough to pick up a sponsorship through NorthStar battery company. They seen my truck at SEMA with the Telcom batteries in the Bed and wanted to talk with me. They had no Idea I lived in their back yard. So after a few months here we are with Two of their new Blue Top G-31 AGM engine start batteries. Here are the specs for each of these batteries. 
NSB G-31M
12 volts
1150 Cold Cranking Amps
1370 Marine Cranking Amps
2150 Pulse Cranking Amps
205 Minute Reserve Capacity

Electrical characteristics
BCI Group Number 31m
SAE Terminal configurations
Capacity - 20 Hour Rate 100Ah
Capacity - 10 Hour Rate 92Ah
Internal Resistance 2.2 m
Short Circuit Current 5000A

Measurements
Height w/Terminal 9.12 in
Width 6.77 in
Length w/Rib 12.91 in
Weight 77.8 lbs 

I started today cutting and welding. The idea behind their AGM design is that the battery can be mounted in almost any way except inverted. So I decided to use that to my advantage. I'll be building a battery rack in place of the stock battery tray and will mount one there as it usually is. I Decided to put the second battery on the passenger side and will be mounted on it's side. So far i only have the passenger side backet fabbed up but the driver side will come later this week.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I Started on the Driver side- I've been wanting to trash the stock battery tray for years and I now I can. Pulled it out and made the frame for the tray. I'll work on the supports tomorrow.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Been Busy but today I had some spare time to start the sheet metal around the battery boxes and engine bay. I am building these so they can easily be taken out if need be.


----------



## mrfreeze (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome install, great craftsman ship, only downfall is not feeling the choice of rims. Look out of place on your truck. Maybe some deep dish 20's with the inner rim painted and airbrushed skulls would look sick!!


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Put in a couple more hours of fab work today. Slowly comming along. Wish I had a Metal Brake -Would have made doing this alot easier, Instead I'm cutting out my panels using a plasma cutter, getting as close to my line as possible without burning through it and then grinding all my edges straight. This is what takes the most time. I'm also trying to keep both sides some what uniform so it's easier on the eye's.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I had a show on Sat> so I had to hurry up and knock these out. Worked on them all day Thur and Friday. Still need to make another panel to run accross the back firewall area but so far I'm really happy with the turn out. The front panel I cut out and then took it to a place that does my water jetting and had them cut out the R/T and Dakota into it. And yes My paint booth was rigged out of a E-Z up canopy, plastic drop cloths and 2 filters with the down draft one attached to a box fan. works great.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well- I just getting started on the Firewall cover that will tie the two sides together and allow it to all flow evenly. Like the others I'm building it so that it can easily be removed if I need to do any motor work.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Slowly Taking shape but I'm sure you all can see where this is going.


----------



## omegaslast (Nov 4, 2010)

Insanely clean fabrication but wow that car must sound pretty bad inside.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

omegaslast said:


> Insanely clean fabrication but wow that car must sound pretty bad inside.




Thanks-- Also Bad as in BAD AZZ!!!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So you're tackling my 2010 Ram R/T next... right?


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Ha- Maybe if you were closer!!!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Truly a work of art sir. From a fellow Mopar/Audio lover, Mucho Kudos!!!


----------



## Compressionfed (Jul 5, 2011)

That's some pretty wicked graphics work brotha!


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok- here is the final stage- mock up before and after being sand blasting, Now I just need to apply some body filler to smooth it out and it's ready for paint.


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

We'll I got it all finished up intime for slamily reunion which was this past weekend. Man was it hot- 113 degrees is too freakn hot. Def had alot of attention at the show. This was not an easy task with only having a plasma cutter, a welder, and a grinder to work with - LOL


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dude! Seriously?

That is fan-freaking-tastic!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

It turned out great and I'm lovin' that color


----------

